# ward 14 lunatic asylum theme this year



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

finally getting around to posting a few things. been a slow going for me this year. here are a few of the staff and patients so far. Drooling Henry








my door to solitary, Gertie Dr. ET, Nurse Hilda Bones, made staff badges for all, directory sign, straight jacket patient, Elmer the apothocary, have a few skeletons in jackets too, close up of door with the sign my reaper made , painted it last night and I have had the room divider for over 20 some years, it was at work in the basement pegged as trash, I knew it would come in handy one day. theres more I just haven't taken pics yet.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Everything looks great!


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

Everything looks awesome...thanks for sharing your photos!
Will you share how you made the door....I want to make one to the enterance of our garage....




obcessedwithit said:


> finally getting around to posting a few things. been a slow going for me this year. here are a few of the staff and patients so far. Drooling Henry
> View attachment 218538
> 
> 
> my door to solitary, Gertie Dr. ET, Nurse Hilda Bones, made staff badges for all, directory sign, straight jacket patient, Elmer the apothocary, have a few skeletons in jackets too, close up of door with the sign my reaper made , painted it last night and I have had the room divider for over 20 some years, it was at work in the basement pegged as trash, I knew it would come in handy one day. theres more I just haven't taken pics yet.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

For the door, (which I made for last years haunted hotel elevator door) I measured the door that it was going to go over. the foam is 1 inch thick x door size .Used the hot wire foam factory industrial cutter with the guide plate to cut out center of door and leave the trim edge and the middle frame. then used the heat gun to give a rougher appearance. primer and then spray paint and then aging. this year I put the window cling from $ tree over the middle frame and added a thin piece of acrylic sheeting over it with tacks.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I love it all. Especially the doctor and divider curtain!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Your props are looking great so far!


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

I was so excited to find out we have a full sheet of foam in the basement left over from building my walk-in cooler. Going to attempt something of the like! Looks awesome!
Also going to attempt a faux metal asylum gate using duct tape? Saw it on pinterest....worth a shot


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

set up beroom with bed made with PVC and painted to look rusty, married couple playing chckers, wheelchair patient and orderly , creepy sick girl, more to do will post later.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Everything looks awesome!! I love the girl in the bed. I so wanted to do that this year but no room for it


----------

